# A quick message to the Undertale fandom (love the game,though)



## Epic496 (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 20, 2017)

Oh no, I'm only getting started. 

Nyeh heh heh!


----------



## Epic496 (Jan 21, 2017)

FlannelFox said:


> Oh no, I'm only getting started.
> 
> Nyeh heh heh!


I know that lol xD


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 21, 2017)

Epic496 said:


> I know that lol xD


I just bought the game after Christmas. A younger cousin talked me into it and I wanted to see what it was all about anyway. 
I've been kind of addicted to the soundtrack for weeks now.


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

Haha. I came in here expecting this.






But no. Believe me. I am complete undertale garbage. AND I SHALL NEVER STOP!! NGHAAAAAAA! *tries to suplex a boulder. Realizes too late they are really more like Alphys/Sans than Undyne when it comes to height/physical strength. Squish'd.*


----------



## Mobius (Jan 21, 2017)

The only reason why I like UT :


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

Mobius said:


> The only reason why I like UT :
> View attachment 16263


Haha. And I can see why, Sir Dog in an irrationally big suit of armor. 
I love this big guy, though. Greater dog=best undertale canine~ 

But surely that isn't the ONLY reason you like undertale. I know it's very over hyped and 'main stream', but it is really a good game.

Though, I guess it isn't for everyone. Just like I don't enjoy a lot of games other people absolutely love. 

Eh. To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Mobius (Jan 21, 2017)

Karpish McKarp said:


> Haha. And I can see why, Sir Dog in an irrationally big suit of armor.
> I love this big guy, though. Greater dog=best undertale canine~
> 
> But surely that isn't the ONLY reason you like undertale. I know it's very over hyped and 'main stream', but it is really a good game.
> ...


The other reason :


 
x3


----------



## Karpish McKarp (Jan 21, 2017)

Mobius said:


> The other reason :
> View attachment 16264
> x3




Lesser dog!!



Spoiler: Jjuusstt in case these might be spoilers to someone... Read at your own risk



Have you ever had the patience to pet him all the way to the last dialog box he shows? X3 I do it every time I play cause I don't have a life!
Well... Except that time I tried the genocide route... But... We don't talk about that anymore... *stares into space with dead eyes*

Spoiler alert= Sans wrecked the ever living karp out of me. I never even had the opportunity to get dunked on- never made it that far.



I actually haven't played undertale in over a year cause... Reasons. >.>


----------



## FlannelFox (Jan 21, 2017)

Lesser dog is the best Undertale enemy. He's so inspired! Greater dog passes too much gas. So does Endogeny but I can't not love him (her?).

I haven't done the genocide route yet, I can't bring myself to. It even makes me feel bad Lesser dog is whining when he can't see me.


----------

